# Teat Dips



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Which teat dip do you use and why? For years I've been mixing my own but it's getting harder to find the Triodine-7 I've been using as a base ingrediant. And, when I can find it, it's around $11.95. I'm considering switching to CHG Blue Teat Dip, but at $16.95 it seems a little pricey. Is it a concentrate? Are there other alternatives?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I initially mix up chlorhexideen, then as the barn is cleaned for summer (out of piles of straw on top of shavings) I move to bleach and water only. But....we are not muddy, my barn is fairly clean most of the time, my girls are shaved so there is very little in the way of anything on their udder except some sand. The barn is high and dry so if anything the only arid place on the property is the milkers stall and pasture, why it is the first pasture that droughts. So a teat dip for me isn't as important as it is to someone else with stocking rates, or down right filth problems  I have never used anything but bleach and water even when our stocking rates were way to high. Vicki


----------



## MilkMan (Feb 3, 2010)

I use water (pint), blue Dawn dishsoap (1 drop), and a tsp of Clorox. I've never had any udder health issues and it leaves their teats very soft.


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicole,

We buy the "generic" version of Chlorhexidine made by DurVet. We paid about $13 for a gallon. Lots of places carry this. We mix it at a rate of 1 quart of Chlorhexidine to 8 ounces by weight of glycerin and the balance in distilled water to mix one gallon. You get 4 gallons of high quality teat dip for about $20-$25 and it works great. I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Either Fight Bac teat spray or Betadine and water.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I use chlorhexidine. My gallon jug of concentrated chlorhexidine was also $13- it's Dermachlor from Butler Schein. We use it at work as surgical scrub, so I just had them order me an extra gallon. It dilutes at something like 1 oz per gallon of water, so you can imagine how many gallons of teat dip one gallon of concentrated chlorhexidine will make. A lot.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Like Sully, we've always used Fight Bac teat spray. Before milking, I wipe the does' teats with a premoistened Wipe Out udder wipe.

Caroline


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I use chlorhexadine. I make "udder wipes" out of baby wipes, then mix it worth some water to make a spray for after milking. Never had mastitis. Thought I had a case this year, but culture came back negative


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Thanx Don for the recipe. Ordered all the ingredients yesterday. This winter I've been using the Winterset powder but prefer the liquid dip and am getting ready for the warmer weather. I don't care for the Fight Bac spray - I like to know the end of the teat (orrifice) gets IN the stuff.  Just my quirk.


----------

